# 5 Outbacks In The Campground



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The girls and I went away this weekend, mom stayed home for a change. We had a great time the three of us









There were 5 outbacks in the campground







. I was only able to talk to one of them. They were very excited to hear about outbackers and have been wanting to find some kind of club like the starcraft club they were involved in. So hopefully they will find us here.

I got to talking with them and turns out the people they were there with, the wife is the cousin of some very good friends of ours, small world









You never know who you are going to run into.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's surprising how people react to the news that there are other Outbackers out there and we have some way of organizing (this IS organized isn't it?). Most are quite excited - who knows if they ever sign on as a member - I haven't seen anyone say that yet.

BBB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Mike
We also ran into 2 outbacks this weekend.
They both didn't know about the site.
One had a 28BHS his name was Brent he said he'll check out the site.
The other gentlemen had a 02 25RSS and he also said the same thing.
They were amazed to see three all togather and asked if something was going on
I told them it was a small rally and there was 5 of us from the site









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also ran into one Outback this weekend. He sounded interested and I think will check out the forum.

I also met Fire44 sunday morn. We were at different campgrounds 5 miles apart, so we met in the middle, all in all a good weekend.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

maybe we should all hand out OUTBACKERS.COM business cards!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jolly
I carry Outbackers.com cards with me at all times
DW wants me to make some for her to carry in her van.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

HootBob,

Just got my Outbackers.com cards last wek. Put them in the TT to hand out from now on.

Mark


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you just print up your own? Can someone take a picture of the card and post it on the site?

Would be nice to keep a common feel to the cards.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------

